# Red Fox Les Paul copies



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

anyone seen one before?

seems like a decent guitar...new...bolt on neck...heavy..dont know how it sounds though...figured i'd check it out online before i fell to far in love with it...but i can't find anything online about them...

thoughts?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Is it named after this guy? ;-)


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

maybe...the guitar did have a red tint to it...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

NB_Terry said:


> Is it named after this guy? ;-)


he did some really awesome stand up. the show was funny, but his stand up was better by far.


----------

